# Flea/Tick control



## pedirn308 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a 9no old Gsd. We use frontline tritak religiously every month. We have been finding a few ticks on him. He is an inside dog with the exception of his walks and his playtime out back of throwing the ball and using the flirt pole....doesn't spend time really lounging in the grass. My question is can he also wear a flea/Tick collar as well as use the frontline? Thanks


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

NO absolutely not.

Google Cedarcide or Wondercide (Cedar essential oil) - non toxic - do not use any essential oils in pure form (the brands noted are diluted), should be cut in a carrier oil such as almond oil or olive oil.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was truly amazed at the results I got treating my yard with beneficial nematodes. My dog is outside all day and goes in the woods a lot on on neighborhood walks in muggy hot South Carolina and all he gets is Springtime Garlic powder.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 20, 2013)

Beneficial nematodes should help... So should Diatomaceous Earth (DE) dusted in the yard and their bed... or even on them. Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth has some great products for your GSD health.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Perdido said:


> Beneficial nematodes should help... So should Diatomaceous Earth (DE) dusted in the yard and their bed... or even on them. Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth has some great products for your GSD health.


I know it's not popular, but I use Frontline Plus on Dolly and we hike in the Pines, tall grass, through every thick and thin and she has never had a single flea or tick since we started Frontline.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You have to watch Frontline, though. I would still do a daily inspection. 

I got into the nematodes after a friend in Waxhaw, NC got a Frontline resistant strain on her farm. It was like nothing I had ever experienced (And I started getting dogs back in the day when all we had was sevin dust and organophosphate dips)....It was the nematodes and DE that "did the trick"


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> You have to watch Frontline, though. I would still do a daily inspection.
> 
> I got into the nematodes after a friend in Waxhaw, NC got a Frontline resistant strain on her farm. It was like nothing I had ever experienced (And I started getting dogs back in the day when all we had was sevin dust and organophosphate dips)....It was the nematodes and DE that "did the trick"


I appreciate that. I'm on groom duty every weekend to brush, vacuum, brush, clean ears, and check for "things" that don't belong. So far, I have not found a single bug on her since Frontline. But, I'm always open to new ideas. I had somebody give me some oil or something to try.. It didn't work when she was a puppy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think inspection is the most important. I actually do a daily brush (even though I have the blower..) flea and tick search and rubdown looking for lumps, bumps, sores, etc.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> You have to watch Frontline, though. I would still do a daily inspection.
> 
> I got into the nematodes after a friend in Waxhaw, NC got a Frontline resistant strain on her farm. It was like nothing I had ever experienced (And I started getting dogs back in the day when all we had was sevin dust and organophosphate dips)....It was the nematodes and DE that "did the trick"


I have a question about DE. I read that it can't get wet and if it does, you have to reapply. If that's true, I'd have to reapply every day due to the tropical afternoon rains down here in S. Fla.

My question about the nematodes is that they can't dry out or you have to start over again with a new batch.

Last question: Ticks crawl up onto branches and high grass. How to either of these ground treatments work on those questing ticks?

What am I missing here? I am so confused.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Tackling Ticks That Spread Lyme Disease

This explains some it it - now it was for deer ticks (The USDA study) but I don't know about the other ticks but a lot of life-cycle of ticks is in the leaf litter.

--

I mainly use the DE places that don't get too wet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

NOTE the blend I used contained species from both genus of nematodes
--the openings referring to the spiracles those which enlarge when a tick is full and fat.

"The _Steinernema_ nematodes, more so than the _Heterorhabditis, _rely on these openings. The latter species sports a short, sharp tooth it can use to gnaw through a tick's hard outer cuticle. This may give the toothy worm a slight advantage over _Steinernema-_-especially in trying to penetrate the flat bodies of unfed ticks"


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Nancy. I appreciate the explanations.


----------

